# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  My Chubby frog

## johnny888

Sharing my chubby frog's pics.











Thanks for looking.

----------


## KingCam

That is so awesome!  I want one now XD

----------



----------


## neongodzilla

My first Chubby Frog will be here Wednesday!

----------


## Raya

Chubbys are such cool frogs. Great pictures!

----------



----------


## Kitten

These are neat little frogs. I've been thinking about getting ones of these guys. They are so cute & "chubby"! :3

----------



----------


## johnny888

Much appreciated everyone!

@neongodzilla: Congrats on your new chubby baby. = )

----------


## B1GFROG

Great pictures of a great frog. 

Some of the hardiest too, I swear. I had one just pass away, but it lived a seriously good life. The female is still going strong and is such a beast. Awesome frog!!

----------



----------


## johnny888

> Great pictures of a great frog. 
> 
> Some of the hardiest too, I swear.  Awesome frog!!


I couldn't agree more.

----------


## frogged

> Great pictures of a great frog. 
> 
> Some of the hardiest too, I swear. I had one just pass away, but it lived a seriously good life. The female is still going strong and is such a beast. Awesome frog!!


How long did it live?

----------


## B1GFROG

> How long did it live?


8 years. I guess there's some that don't consider that long, but I do. lol

----------

